# The Morris man pub, Kings Heath, Northants.



## Shoto_1981 (Aug 24, 2009)

August 2009.
This ugly looking pub has been empty for about six years now and is to be demolished shortly.
There is not alot remaining due to heavy vandalism, but heres a few shots anyway:















]


----------



## johno23 (Aug 24, 2009)

Arent modern pubs characterless even in dereliction??Nothing to them at all unlike older pub buildings

Nicely covered though,your shots capture the atmosphere of the place


----------



## SIMON JOHN (Aug 28, 2009)

*Morris man pub*

Nice post stuart,
look forward to seeing your next post.


----------

